# Cool Pic of my Tarmac



## SeaRay (Oct 26, 2011)

Thought this picture was pretty sweet. Wish there was a better sun set that night, but at least it is still LBI! Taken on a dock in Harvey Cedars, NJ on Barneget Bay.

View attachment 264959


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice pic!


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

I love the bike, but i am not sure which is better. the view or the bike


----------



## LouisLu (Jul 3, 2009)

Woa, sea view with love... Romantic


----------



## sycler (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## ajminn (Oct 21, 2011)

salt water!! ahhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

find your beach


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice pic! Killer bike as well!


----------



## Wille Malay (Oct 22, 2012)

Very nice! I have the Elite Rival Mid Compact Black/yellow.


----------



## BrianVarick (Apr 13, 2010)

I love that color way, one of my favorite looking bikes.


----------



## Chrisct (Jun 3, 2012)

I understand your love of your bike. I would love my Tarmac too...soon....if my wife lets me...


----------

